# Hammer vs. Blizzard



## Weizenbiker (9. November 2004)

Hallo,

habe mir die neuen Modelle angeschaut und 2 Stahlrahmenmodelle gefunden: Hammer und Blizzard.

Einen größeren Unterschied konnte ich nicht erkennen. Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären, ob ich da was Entscheidendes übersehen habe?

Was ist der Unterschied?

Danke

Weizenbiker


----------



## dertutnix (9. November 2004)

geometrie ist identisch

rohrmaterial und ausstattung bei blizzard höherwertig


und dann kommt natürlich der kultfaktor dazu, und den ist beim hammer = 0 (ich fahr beide und nach dem hammer hat sich noch nie einer umgedreht, beim blizzard erntest du eigentlich immer grinsende/anerkennende mienen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (9. November 2004)

Der Hammer ist nicht so aufwendig gefertigt.
- Anderer Rohrsatz (Legierung, Wandstärken, wechselnde Wandstärken)
- daraus resultieren höheres Gewicht und höhere Steifigkeit
- aber auch weniger vom typischen berühmten "Stahlfeeling", da die Elastizität durch die höheren Wandstärken eben nicht so hoch ist
- und natürlich die weniger aufwändige Lackierung

Meine Frau hat seit ca. 8 Jahren ein Hammer Race; es fährt sich superwendig (Geometrie!), ist aber auch gnadenlos hart und nicht gerade leicht. Durchaus ein gutes Rad, aber eben noch ein deutlicher Unterschied zu den Besten.

Ich würde sagen, das Hammer ist das Brot-und-Butter-Stahlmodell, das Blizzard das High End. m.E. ist der Preisunterschied gerechtfertigt.

Wenn Du auf das Stahlfeeling wert legst, nimm ein Blizzard. Außerdem machst Du mit einem solchen Klassiker nie etwas falsch!


----------



## drul (9. November 2004)

Hallo dertutnix,
das geht uns auch immer so. ich hab ein element ltd in der rot-weißen ahornblatt-teamlackierung, das hammer meiner frau ist einfarbig teamrot.

die rm-teamlackierung ist einfach immer wieder ein absoluter eyecatcher!


----------



## Weizenbiker (9. November 2004)

Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt blicke ich da durch.

Ist also in etwa dasselbe wie bei Slayer und Edge. 

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## ingmar (13. November 2004)

hi weizenbeiker,
ich fahre 2 hammer, weil ich persönlich den mehrpreis für ein blizzard nicht gerechtfertigt finde (oder weil es einfach nicht für ein blizzard gereicht hat...  ), wie schon gesagt ist der hammer ein wendiges robustes gebrauchsbike für den harten einsatz. 
mittlerweile fällst du auch mit einem hammer schon überall auf, weil ja die meisten auf alurohren unterwegs sind, ich habe schon öfter mal im vorbeifahren ein "nice bike" von anderen stahlfahrern gehört, obwohl das hammer nun wirklich kein highendhobel ist.


----------



## Martin M (17. November 2004)

Und beim Blizzard hast Du den Vorteil, dass Du nur den Rahmen kaufen kannst.
Denn so wie es aufgebaut wurde, ist es nicht jedermanns Geschmack.


----------



## dertutnix (17. November 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Und beim Blizzard hast Du den Vorteil, dass Du nur den Rahmen kaufen kannst.
> Denn so wie es aufgebaut wurde, ist es nicht jedermanns Geschmack.


martin, das stimmt in 2005 nur bedingt, da sie wegen jubiläum das blizzard als komplettrad anbieten, so jedenfalls hat mir das jürgen l. auf der eurobike erklärt ...

persönlich würd ich aber immer noch versuchen, den rahmen mit canti-sockel zu bekommen, die entscheidung kann ich beim besten willen nicht verstehen


----------



## Martin M (17. November 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> martin, das stimmt in 2005 nur bedingt, da sie wegen jubiläum das blizzard als komplettrad anbieten, so jedenfalls hat mir das jürgen l. auf der eurobike erklärt ...


Davon haben mir die Jungs in Willingen aber nichts erzählt ...

Na egal. Mit DC käme mir ein Blizzard schon mal garnicht ins Haus. Igitt.


----------

